# Isabelle Jessica 24/11/07



## miss maternal

Baby Isabelle born today 06:57 weighing 6lb 4oz, mother and baby doing fine, will update with more info soon..


:cloud9:


----------



## skiwi

congratulation, glad you are both doing well x


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## Serene123

Congrats! :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congratulations :D


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congrats !!!


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations!!! :crib:


----------



## FJL

Congrats MM and family! What a gorgeous name choice too 

So glad you're both doing well and looking forward to photos of your new addition!


----------



## shamrockgirl4

congratulations and welcome isabelle into the world glad mum and baby doing well cant wait to see piccys xxx


----------



## Tezzy

congrats hun!!!!!!!


----------



## Jo

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h20/Snowmom_photos/MY%20GIFS/CONGRATULATIONS/thbabygirlcongrats.gif


----------



## Layla

aww congrats!!

glad they are both doing well

x


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations, beautiful name xxxxxxx


----------



## Holldoll

Congratulations! Love the name, we are naming ours Isabella if it's a girl!


----------



## Linzi

Congrats :) Hope youre doing well!
xxx


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif
Congratulations on the birth of baby Isabelle - What a pretty name!

Hope you are both doing well.


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## Amanda

Aww congrats hun. Love the name too.:hugs:


----------



## Kina

Congrats!


----------



## ishtar

Congrats!
We had the same due date but I'm still waiting, have any tricks up your sleeve as to what you did to get going?


----------



## goldlion

Congratulations! :)


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats huni, love the name!! Can't wait 2 hear more n c pics!!

xx


----------



## Mango

Congrats on your lil princess!!!


----------



## Wobbles

https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4caf2cb.gif

CONGRATULATIONS MissM

x


----------



## Stef

Congratulations Xx


----------



## danielle19

congratulations xxx


----------



## nikkybaby

Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jenny

Congrats!!!

:crib:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni all the b est xx


----------



## miss maternal

Here i am just a few hours old with my mummy.....

https://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc199/nic_joslyn/IMGP0148.jpg
https://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc199/nic_joslyn/IMGP0146.jpg
https://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc199/nic_joslyn/IMGP0145.jpg





:headspin:


----------



## Jenny

Aww Miss M, she's beautiful! Congrats again. You're absolutely glowing :hugs::cloud9:


----------



## shamrockgirl4

aww shes sooo cute i want mine now lol


----------



## mickey

she is gorgous, miss maternal :hi:

big congrats :hi: :hi: :hi:

I am happy for you, bubs and you are all fine :hi:

well done!!!


----------



## RachieH

Awww shes a cutie!


----------



## cheryl

congratulations,
She is gorgeous, Well done.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## marshmallow

Congratulations on your gorgeous baby!!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## suzan

Congrats! she is adorable!


----------



## FJL

She is just gorgeous MM! Both you girls look beautiful together, congrats again :hugs:


----------



## reallytinyamy

:yipee:

Congratu;ations, she is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## miss maternal

more pics of Isabelle

https://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc199/nic_joslyn/wertyuiolkijh.jpg

[https://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc199/nic_joslyn/ifddsad.jpg
IMG]https://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc199/nic_joslyn/tgtup.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Imi

congratulations on your gorgeous little girl 

xxx


----------



## miss maternal

ishtar said:


> Congrats!
> We had the same due date but I'm still waiting, have any tricks up your sleeve as to what you did to get going?

I had a chilli tikka masala curry and a few drops of lavender in my bath the night of my labour! Be warned though as my contractions started at 3.30 so I came downstairs on forum as worried as my tummy went rock hard.
Went on birthing ball and an hour later I went to loo and had a show and I shouted out to OH as I was in bad pain and my waters broke a few minutes later. I put my TENS machine on and it then took us 5 minutes to get ice off car. At this time I was in agony and couldnt stand up plus was waking the neighbours! Got to the hospital and they moaned as I hadnt rang them on arrival but luckily there was a delivery room free, thank God.
I requested an epidural or pethadine as I couldnt imagine going through the contractions for


----------



## miss maternal

Couldnt go through contractions for too long but midwife said it was too late as I was dilated and would have her in the next half hour. I did have gas and air but it didnt numb the pain which wasnt too bad but I was worried it would get worse as I didnt know what stage of labour I was in and paniced. 
It was like giving birth to a sting ray when her head pooped out but a pain I could cope with. 
My OH cryed at the birth and kept praising me saying how brave I was and has reallty looked after me and Isabelle and proven to be a fantastic dad. I am enjoying being a family.
Hope you have your baby soon hun.


----------

